# Roche Easy fill cartridges anyone use these?



## Phil65 (May 21, 2012)

I use these, 5 in a pack and have come to the conclusion that it must be quite costly. Bearing in mind I use a cartridge every 3 days, so a pack will last about 2 weeks. I have re-used the cardridges recently and this has seemed to work ok...any thoughts?


----------



## Babysaurus (May 21, 2012)

I use these, and have just ordered some more. The last order I had via Roche ended up taking almost two weeks to come through (grr) so I had to re use a cartridge once, and had no ill effects. I wouldn't want to on a regular basis though, this was just a case of needs must!


----------



## Phil65 (May 21, 2012)

Surprising....Roche are usually very quick to send to me, although they did send me 10mm javelins instead of 8mm once! I'm amazed how much money must be spent on all the packaging that comes with all of the consumables.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 21, 2012)

Roche also do a dif cartridge with 10 cartridges to a box they are a lot cheaper to buy.
They are made for the Roche pumps. The reps have a tendencey not to tell customers of this cheaper option. Think the filling technic is slightly different.


----------



## trophywench (May 21, 2012)

Easyfil are ?9.35 for 5 - to my PCT - cos I always get a copy invoice with mine.

The others - described as  'Accu-Chek 3.15ml Plastic cartridges'  come in a box of 25 but dunno how much they are or what you do with em


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 21, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Easyfil are ?9.35 for 5 - to my PCT - cos I always get a copy invoice with mine.
> 
> The others - described as  'Accu-Chek 3.15ml Plastic cartridges'  come in a box of 25 but dunno how much they are or what you do with em



I suspect they resemble a syringe ie, you stick a needle on the end to fill your cartridge from the vial.
I know when I looked into self funding this was a lot cheaper than the easy fill.


----------



## trophywench (May 21, 2012)

Well I do remember seeing at some stage a cartridge that had like a normal syringe needle on the end of it, but no idea if it was Roche or a generic picture.

Actually the 'guard' round the needles on an Easyfil is a complete  PITA because when you are getting to the bottom of a vial you can't see the end of the needle and land up sucking loads of air in, instead of being able to have the vial at an angle and withdraw the needle some to get the last insulin out.  And I hate waste!

Will see what DSN says if I remember.


----------



## grandma (May 23, 2012)

Just ordered the Easyfil cartridge pack yesterday and its just come now.
Also wondered what the it says on the form Plastic cartridge 25 the ones Iorder are System Pack 5 thought it might be cheeper with the other one think ill ask next time Igo to the hospital have to go Doctors for HbA1c next week and wateing for next appointment for Hospital if I find out ILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## Ellie Jones (May 23, 2012)

The Easy Fill are the updated version of the one Sue mentions..

The older ones are a lot more fiddly to fill up the cartridge, hence the improved version with a more secure collar fixing to it..  I've always been under the impression that the older ones were being phased out and discontinued at some point!

The cost for self-funding is different than the cost to the PCT....  The PCT will get a discount the self-funded will have to pay full wack..

As to packaging, for medical kit it's kept to a just essential minimum..

If you think about it!

Set's if lose in a bag, would buckle and been the cannula, so the packaging has to protect, in the case of the cartridges the plunger can rattle lose in transit (both by the manufacturer, also by the individual while carrying it as a spare) so again if the packaging isn't rigid the plunger can make hole in the packaging...  And because both items are sterile due to either carrying a fluid or poking into our bodies, maintaining it's sterility is a must!

And the box's are simple contain no other packaging other than information booklet/leaflet!

A bottle of perfume comes with more packaging plus a cellophane wrapper!


----------



## trophywench (May 24, 2012)

Yes but with the secure and thick 'bubble' round the cannulas, plus the rigid plastic needle guard, you'd never batter them even if you dropped a cwt of anthracite on top of one!  Then they are securely jammed inside their cardboard box with their 9 mates and the TWO booklets in 126 languages, then that box is inside a SUBSTANTIAL brown cardboard box.  

All with so much sticky tape on all joins - and by heck, it's excellent glue on that stuff - you need a degree in undoing parcels and a scalpel to undo  the boxes.  I'm worn out by the time I've wrangled the things open!

Never mind.  It fills up the recycling bin nicely thanks Roche!


----------



## Ellie Jones (May 24, 2012)

LOL

Yes I will admit that Roche's endeavours to ensure that our consumables arrive in pristine condition is a tad excessive

Mind you I do keep the bubble wrap, comes in very useful


----------



## Phil65 (May 29, 2012)

trophywench said:


> Yes but with the secure and thick 'bubble' round the cannulas, plus the rigid plastic needle guard, you'd never batter them even if you dropped a cwt of anthracite on top of one!  Then they are securely jammed inside their cardboard box with their 9 mates and the TWO booklets in 126 languages, then that box is inside a SUBSTANTIAL brown cardboard box.
> 
> All with so much sticky tape on all joins - and by heck, it's excellent glue on that stuff - you need a degree in undoing parcels and a scalpel to undo  the boxes.  I'm worn out by the time I've wrangled the things open!
> 
> Never mind.  It fills up the recycling bin nicely thanks Roche!



LOL, Spot on TW!


----------

